# Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig



## Harleyxx (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*



johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> *S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:
> 
> ...


Hello gang..I tried this (and many other solutions) and cannot get my comp to connect.
This comp has been shut off for the last few weeks, but nothing changed.
I can ping 127.0.0.1 successfully, but nothing else. Ive disabled my wired LAN connection, uninstalled & re-installed my MS MN-730 wireless adapter, restarted my router...all with no positive result.
I have the router wired to my main comp, and 2 laptops, an ipod and a home theater setup all connecting fine wireless..

Im at my (short) wits end


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Harleyxx (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

Thanks, I appreciate it.
My setup is a Linksys WRT54G V8 router, running dd-wrt V24 micro.
The comp in question is a typical store bought desktop, Gigabyte MB, microsoft MN-730 wireless adapter.
As mentioned, its been off for a few weeks. Prior to that it connected no problem, now it sees the connection, just wont connect or ping the router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

Does it connect using a wired connection? Have you disabled ALL encryption and MAC filtering on the router and tried to connect that way?


----------



## Harleyxx (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

It is a wireless connection via the MN-730.
I disabled all of the security (mac filter was off anyway) on the router, but the comp insists on a password


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

Post a screen shot of the issue please.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Harleyxx (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

Im not sure what active window you're looking for. I am attaching the cmd promt of my attempts to ping the router.
Otherwise all I have are the available networks, repair saying it was unable to repair.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?



Let's see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Harleyxx (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*



johnwill said:


> Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*
> 
> Please respond to *all* the following steps.
> 
> ...


The netork adapters in device manager is just the MN-730. There is an ethernet controler under other devices with a question mark...I have not been able to find software for it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

Are there any other devices in Device Manager that are in error?


----------



## Harleyxx (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

No, none at all


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

Well, you need to identify what NIC hardware you have and find a driver...


----------



## Harleyxx (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

I have done that, device manager says proper software installed and device working properly...which it isnt.
T
It did work perfectly before and nothing was changed on the comp except the fact it was shut off for a few weeks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

Maybe the NIC has died. You say DM says the device is working properly, yet earlier you day DM says the device is in error. Which is it?


----------



## Harleyxx (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

No, the ethernet controler is in error, the MN-730 wireless card is not


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

I was referring to the wired NIC when I said you should obtain the correct driver.


----------



## Harleyxx (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

I have installed every driver for my (gigabyte) mb that I can find online...it seems none of them work


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

Perhaps the NIC is dead, time for a new PCI NIC, they're cheap.


----------



## Harleyxx (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

but the wireless card seems fine


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

I thought we were talking about the wired NIC.


----------



## djleap (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*



Harleyxx said:


> Hello gang..I tried this (and many other solutions) and cannot get my comp to connect.
> This comp has been shut off for the last few weeks, but nothing changed.
> I can ping 127.0.0.1 successfully, but nothing else. Ive disabled my wired LAN connection, uninstalled & re-installed my MS MN-730 wireless adapter, restarted my router...all with no positive result.
> I have the router wired to my main comp, and 2 laptops, an ipod and a home theater setup all connecting fine wireless..
> ...


----------



## djleap (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

I had the excct same problem 2 years ago. It is solveable and a easy fix. Problem is, I didn't write the solution down I will try to remember the suolution. I just stumbled onto it in the Administrative Tools Section in the control panel. 
djleap


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig*

This is an old Thread that will now be Closed so that members can create and post their own Thread.


----------

